# WORLD FIRST review of Jaeger (Audio Imperia) plus loads more...



## reutunes (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks to Audio Imperia I was able to check out their new orchestral library http://bit.ly/2B9KUhY (Jaeger) and it's this week's Big Review in episode 64 of The Samplecast. Of course, there's the usual news, updates and bargains too. Youtube video below and extended podcast HERE



Featured this week:

http://bit.ly/2Drhotq (Recirculate – Audio Reward)
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions – Spitfire Audio
Witchcraft – Cinetools
66 Basses – 8DIO
http://bit.ly/2EPyvSy (Trailer Elements – TH Studio Production)
http://bit.ly/2DLz8gV (Memory Box – Sonixinema)
Old Broken Piano – Sampletraxx
The Shop – Audio Plugin Deals
65% OFF Galaxy X – Best Service
http://bit.ly/2EQbVJG (80% OFF Stigmatized Drummer – Stigmatized Productions)
http://bit.ly/2B9KUhY (Jaeger – Audio Imperia)
Uproar Volume 2 – Chocolate Audio
http://bit.ly/2DdMX6G (Noiiz Update – Samplephonics)
Sounds.com – Native Instruments


----------



## robgb (Jan 19, 2018)

I dissed Jaeger for not having woodwinds, but I have to say the library sounds pretty fantastic and hooray it's pretty dry, which I prefer. I might have to spring for this.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 20, 2018)

robgb said:


> I dissed Jaeger for not having woodwinds, but I have to say the library sounds pretty fantastic and hooray it's pretty dry, which I prefer. I might have to spring for this.


That was my gut feeling too, but I found that I didn't really miss the woodwinds when thinking about how I compose for trailer-style tracks... so I didn't mark down Jaeger in that respect. I only had the time to demo a couple of the mic positions in the video review but can confirm that the sound is quite dry out of the box. Lots of the demos have external reverb. This is a plus for me.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh, and because people keep asking me, HERE is this week's Samplecast newsletter, with highlights from the show and extra music-related news and gossip.


----------

